# Looking for help with new find



## coqakola (Aug 11, 2010)

I recently dug up fully intact clear soda bottle..has a large "V" embossed on the fron with the words "victory beverage" inside it..also has the slogan "twice as good half as much" embossed on the front..the back has "s.s. anderson bottling co. hattiesburg, ms."

 I currently live in hattiesburg but despite my best efforts, i can't find and info on s.s. anderson or victory beverage...any help would be greatly appreciated...thanks...what a great forum this is.!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Mike,

 Welcome to the forum. Is this an ACL soda bottle? Is it embossed. It would be great if you could put up some photos, Nice outdoorsy ones, of the complete bottle, the base and any other swell attributes.







 Who was the proprietor of the Hattiesburg Bottling Works?

 I was having a hard time following the flow over here on page 3. Did that forum participant "No way," the thread starter, show a photo of a Victory Beverage bottle? The locals seem not to be chiming in too much.


----------



## coqakola (Aug 12, 2010)

here's 1 pic


----------



## coqakola (Aug 12, 2010)

another 1


----------



## coqakola (Aug 12, 2010)

my collection thus far #1


----------



## coqakola (Aug 12, 2010)

collection #2


----------



## coqakola (Aug 12, 2010)

No, they were talking about old post cards...i'm actually the poster on that thread asking about my bottle....funny you should find that!


----------



## coqakola (Aug 12, 2010)

hard to see in the pic but it has "27   8-6"  embossed on the bottom


----------



## celerycola (Aug 12, 2010)

Hattiesburg Bottling Works was owned by J. L. Jarvis who also owned a bottling plant at Jackson MS. He bottled his Celery Tonic at both places around 1906. He used embossed 7-8 ounce bottles at Jackson and labelled quarts at both plants. He also bottled Topaz Lithia Ginger Ale. Jarvis' drinks were also advertised at Laurel MS.

 His competition at Hattiesburg was Mississippi Bottling & Manufacturing Company who produced a Celery Phosphate. Miss Bottling later was sued in Federal Court by Coca-Cola for selling a imitation.

 I'd love to get a copy of that picture of the Hattiesburg Bottling Works.


 Notes from National Bottlerâ€™s Gazette and Southern Carbonator & Bottler

 J. L. Jarvis, Hattiesburg, MS, proprietor Jarvisâ€™ Celery Tonic, building new bottling factory, in business since April, 1899. NBG 1-5-04:75

 W. W. Lake, Jackson, first president and J. L. Jarvis, Hattiesburg, MS, founding member of MS Bottlers Assn., organizational meeting Dec. 4, 1906 at Jackson. NBG 1-5-06:101

 â€œJarvis Celery Tonic Bottling Co. of Hattiesburg has purchased the old power house (Jackson, MS) and will, as soon as plans and specifications can be furnished, build one of the largest and best equipped bottling works in the South.â€ NBG 10-5-06:103

 MS Bottling & Mfg. Co. reports that it has sued out an injunction against the Hattiesburg Bottling Works, J. L. Jarvis, propr., for refilling and using lettered soda bottles. NBG 12-5-07:101

 J.L.Jarvis of Jarvis Bottling Works married Dec. 1st at Marion MS to Mrs. Della C. Williams, daughter of R.C.Cooper, prominent merchant. NBG 1-5-10

 Hattiesburg Bottling Works and Miss. Bottling & Mfg. Co. members of MS Bottlers Assn. NBG 10-5-12:91

 CELERY PHOSPHATE, The Great Tonic Drink, Aids Digestion, Quiets the Nerves, on wood 24 bottle crate pictured in ACME Box Co. of Chattanooga ad. SCB v.9#1, 2-5-09:125 

 Miss. Bottling & Mfg. Co., John McLemore, mgr., mentioned in â€œIndustrial Editionâ€ of Hattiesburg Newspaper. NBG 6-5-08:101

 Coca-Cola Co. v. Miss. Bottling & Mfg. Co. of Hattiesburg, Coca-Cola Co. obtains perpetual injunction 1912 against Miss. Bottling & Mfg. who was making and selling a product under the name Coca-Cola.


----------



## coqakola (Aug 12, 2010)

I did some work for the guy who used to own all the old coke building in hattiesburg..he gave me a few cool things including a bill of lading for a train headed to new orleans with so many gallons of coca-cola and coca cola soda water..it's on coca-cola stationary dated 192_ . you had to fill in the last number of the year...never have had it appraised..guess i should


----------



## coqakola (Aug 12, 2010)

here's a pic..


----------



## coqakola (Aug 12, 2010)

That building is still standing..just got rennovated into a bar..called "the bottling co." still has a big coca cola logo painted on the old bricks..neat place to stop for a burger and beer..


----------



## #1twin (Aug 13, 2010)

coqacola,   This is my version of the same bottle, 6 oz. The base is crinkled with no markings and your bottle appears to be an earlier version. Mine was dug here in Biloxi. Not sure of value for either one.
  Thanks to all for the information on this bottle. It has always been a mystery to me. I assumed the V was for Victory and this thread has confirmed that. 
 Sorry about the picture as it was done in a hurry[8|] 
 Marvin


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello Dennis,

 Thanks for the deep background on Hattiesburg Bottling works.



> I'd love to get a copy of that picture of the Hattiesburg Bottling Works.


 
 I snatched that photo from this Hattiesburg page. It's near the bottom of the page.

 So, riddle me this; Who was behind the Hattiesburg Chero Cola?


----------



## coqakola (Aug 13, 2010)

Is your ss anderson aswell??...thats the first one similar i've ever seen...that one seems to be missing the "v" on the neck too...any markings on the bottom? mine has "27 8-6"   I'm assuming august-6-1927...well if you find out anything else about your bottle please forward that info on to me...Glad to see on so close by...Thanks for all the help everyone...


----------



## #1twin (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes it is an ss anderson also. It has some factory marks but nothing to indicate a date. The base has a crinkled finish with no markings. It does have the V on the neck also. I would agree with yours being a 1927 bottle.      Marvin


----------



## coqakola (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey thanks..for the help Marvin...guess i should go do some more digging in that site..if you ever come up towards hattiesburg, i've got a great place to dig...just send me an e-mail..i'm still new to collecting, maybe i could learn a few things!


----------

